# Jersey cow for sale in IN



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a jersey first calf heifer has been hand milked and raised nurse calves she is milking 12-15 lb per day right now on hay only 4 good quarters has been in milk about 190-200 days vet checked 30-40 days bred came from amish dairy selling due to moving to kentucky
$650 cash 

650 lb jersey heifer exposed to bull for about 30 days nice healthy heifer $600

both have been vaccinated with catlemaster 7 way and bovi guard 4 Can get vet transport papers for buyer if required at buyers expense 

cows are located in Crawfordsville Indiana 47933


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I sent a PM...ignore the part where I asked where in Indiana, realized after that you had it listed.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I am 45 minutes north west of Indianapolis 

I have a trip planned to goshen indiana next month if that would help anyone as far as delivery or i am making a kentucky trip about once a week right now


----------

